# Upgrading Pre-Built i7 920 (dell) - Stick with 920 or invest in new CPU?



## Christianjock07 (Jul 12, 2011)

Greetings, my first post for TPU here.  

A couple of years ago I purchased a prebuilt from Dell.  It has the i7 920 CO cpu and everything else is just basic.  I purchased this preplanning to upgrade this system part by part in the future knowing this cpu may stick around for a while.  

Well the time has come for my upgrade and I'll list my thoughts so far.  


PSU - Thermaltake Black Widow edition 850w modular.

Tower - Antec 300

These items are the items I have already invested in.  Which brings me to my question.

I'm looking at 3x4 gig 1600+ 1.5v ram,  the exact model will be determined on which board I go with.  But where I'm lost at,  should I stick with the I7 920 and an x58 lga1366 board, or should I invest in a different series.  I've noticed there is an abundance of p67 1155 boards and cpu's out there, but from what I've been reading, the 920 is still a very good cpu to stick with.  I know there is a new chipset coming out later this year, but is it worth it to just invest in a new 1366 board and keep with the 920?   

I'm not big into overclocking, having never attempted before and this cpu will be primarily a gaming rig so I may attempt OCing once I get all the component.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks!
Chris


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 12, 2011)

Others may disagree but I am happy with my 950 core and by all accounts your 920 core is a good overclocker, so I would stay with your setup and overclock the core.  Some people like to play with new parts for private or professional reasons but you have a solid setup.

One thing, aftermarket cooling. (I don't know what is stock for that Dell in terms of cpu cooling.)


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 12, 2011)

if your replacing the mobo I'd take the opportunity to switch to sandybridge, maybe relegate the dell to htpc status.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't bother. That's already a solid system you've got there.
And welcome to TPU


----------



## Syuzeren (Jul 12, 2011)

stay at your 920, get a aftermarket cooler for overclocking (if you wan't to). Maybe upgrade when Ivy Bridge comes.
btw: I am pretty sure that standard boards in prebuilds don't have 2 pcie slots, so only go SLI if your sure the motherboard supports it. 

welcome to TPU


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 12, 2011)

its still pretty powerful, especially if you use for daily use
newer technology offer you better performance and features but its retun to you


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2011)

Stick with your CPU and get a used X58 board like a ASRock, Asus, gigabyte, or EXC

3x4GB is a waist IMO. Get 3x2GB and be done with it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 12, 2011)

Stick with the i7 920.

Couple of boards to look at:
ASRock X58 Extreme LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Mo...
GIGABYTE GA-X58-USB3 LGA 1366 Intel X58 USB 3.0 AT...

http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=20

I recommend a Thermaltake Frio for your cpu cooler.

Could see if he is willing to part out the board and MAYBE the ram.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143957


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Stick with the i7 920.
> 
> Couple of boards to look at:
> ASRock X58 Extreme LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Mo...
> ...



DO NOT get that X58 SLI LE board!!! I had one and it was poorly designed and not worth it IMO.

Get the next higher up with the regular X58 SLI board as listed







Another thing is that EVGA boards have been known to WARP after periods of use and heat.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input B! 

Here's the nicest of the cheapest tri kit I could find.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UU36G2/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks for the input B!
> 
> Here's the nicest of the cheapest tri kit I could find.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UU36G2/?tag=tec06d-20



Also since sandy bridge has came out and 1366 is EOL then newegg is having a deal on there boards. The link below would be the board I would get if I needed to replace my Asus

ASUS Sabertooth X58 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard = 92.99$


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Also since sandy bridge has came out and 1366 is EOL then newegg is having a deal on there boards. The link below would be the board I would get if I needed to replace my Asus
> 
> ASUS Sabertooth X58 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard = 92.99$



Holy! Open box Asus though. Have heard bad stories about open box + Asus. Knowing that I would still buy that myself, if I was in the market for 1366.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Holy! Open box Asus though. Have heard bad stories about open box + Asus. Knowing that I would still buy that myself, if I was in the market for 1366.



over owned over 5 open boxes without no issues. all but one came with ALL of the accessories and I/O shield and looked BNIB


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> over owned over 5 open boxes without no issues. all but one came with ALL of the accessories and I/O shield and looked BNIB



How many were Asus though? Just curious

*O/T:*
You mean "without issues"? I is day grammer nazi


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2011)

two were Asus models. LOL sorry for bad grammar, I took my energy pills this morning and I am totally wired!


----------



## Christianjock07 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the info folks.  Glad to know the 920 is worth keeping to help save with some of the costs of upgrading.  

As for the board, I had that ASUS Sabertooth open box @ NEgg for a couple of days, then I was going to pull the trigger and get it, but it's not available when adding to cart.  So I'll continue to look and hopefully find a good deal.

I'll update as I decide on things.  

Also, picked up 2 of the H50 coolers @ Best Buy this morning for 39.99 each.


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Definitely keep that 920 unless you absolutely need a 6 core or SB. The 920 OC'd is on par with SB for general performance. There's no need to upgrade. I wouldn't bother with SLI either. I would keep the board you have if you're staying 1366, unless you need some features it doesn't have. You might have issues with OC'ing on the board. I haven't used a DELL desktop in many many years. Honestly though if you just game there's not much of a need for an OC over 3Ghz with the 920. Single GPU gaming won't require an OC at all.

What kind of gaming do you do? You might want to go with an even cheaper card. I wouldn't go all out upgrading a DELL black box.

I would go with the cheapest options available to achieve your goal. Don't get stuff you don't need, especially for a 1366 system. Just get what you need for now and when it no longer suits you sell it and replace it completely. Just my opinion...


----------



## theeldest (Jul 12, 2011)

The Dell system you have, which is it? Studio XPS 9100?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> DO NOT get that X58 SLI LE board!!! I had one and it was poorly designed and not worth it IMO.
> 
> Get the next higher up with the regular X58 SLI board as listed
> 
> ...



I had the standard EVGA X58 board(E758) and i hated how the VRM heatsink was so big that it made it tough to pull out the 8pin CPU power connector.

Otherwise, it was an awesome board.


----------



## Christianjock07 (Jul 12, 2011)

theeldest said:


> The Dell system you have, which is it? Studio XPS 9100?



XPS 435


@LordJummy - ATM I'm looking at upgrading pretty much everything on the Dell.    The only thing I was planning on utilizing was the CPU.  Also, I am only running the one GPU so for the time being I may just stick with the dell factory board.  


Again, thanks for the info!


----------



## theeldest (Jul 13, 2011)

I think the least expensive way to increase performance is to upgrade to a solid state drive (it'll *feel* faster even if it doesn't translate to better fps). Also upgrading the video card. To upgrade the GPU, you'll probably want a bigger PSU. The power supply in that 435t is only 475 watts.

You can do more or faster memory, but that board only officially supports 1333 MHz and won't overclock.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 13, 2011)

If you're upgrading a Dell, please make sure it has a standard form factor motherboard. I've seen all too many using proprietary boards and connectors, so just make sure you know what you're getting into if you are using the original Dell chassis.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I had the standard EVGA X58 board(E758) and i hated how the VRM heatsink was so big that it made it tough to pull out the 8pin CPU power connector.
> 
> Otherwise, it was an awesome board.



Yea I had a chance to get one but picked out the LE version instead... BIG MISTAKE!



Jstn7477 said:


> If you're upgrading a Dell, please make sure it has a standard form factor motherboard. I've seen all too many using proprietary boards and connectors, so just make sure you know what you're getting into if you are using the original Dell chassis.



I just thought of this! A lot of newer dells are BTX case/motherboards. I would check before you buy a board or you will be buying a CASE to go along with it.

*Edit*
Just looked it up and yours has a full ATX motherboard so your good as long as the motherboard holes are the same.


----------



## theeldest (Jul 13, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just thought of this! A lot of newer dells are BTX case/motherboards. I would check before you buy a board or you will be buying a CASE to go along with it.
> 
> *Edit*
> Just looked it up and yours has a full ATX motherboard so your good as long as the motherboard holes are the same.



IIRC, the only Dell with a BTX case was the XPS 420/430. Dell has moved forward with standard compliant setups (ATX case and standard PSU).

The only weird thing with the XPS 435t is the shroud on the heatsink. It's set up to pull cool air from the side of the case and blow it around the rest of the case.

Can you mount an exhaust fan? I've looked at the docs but don't see mounting holes...


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 13, 2011)

Find a cheap 970 on ebay and throw her in there.


----------



## Christianjock07 (Jul 13, 2011)

> PSU - Thermaltake Black Widow edition 850w modular.
> GPU - EVGA GTX570
> Tower - Antec 300
> 
> ...




I already have the Antec 300, GTX570 and PSU, the only thing I'm using from the original Dell is the chip and board.  I'm going to see how the board runs with the new upgrades and then decide whether to invest in a new board.  I'll probably just use the board and wait until late 2011/2012 for the new chipset / designs to come out.  



Just letting folks know since all the replies have been focusing on the board and case..


----------



## Syuzeren (Jul 13, 2011)

Christianjock07 said:


> I already have the Antec 300, GTX570 and PSU, the only thing I'm using from the original Dell is the chip and board.  I'm going to see how the board runs with the new upgrades and then decide whether to invest in a new board.  I'll probably just use the board and wait until late 2011/2012 for the new chipset / designs to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> Just letting folks know since all the replies have been focusing on the board and case..



sounds good just wait untill 2011/Bulldozer


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

Does that board support OCing? j/w


----------



## Syuzeren (Jul 13, 2011)

Syuzeren said:


> sounds good just wait untill 2011/Bulldozer





brandonwh64 said:


> Does that board support OCing? j/w



damn i said that to early. not 100% but most pc from brands like Dell, HP and Acer wont be able to do that succesfully, we will see...


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 13, 2011)

Christianjock07 said:


> I already have the Antec 300, GTX570 and PSU, the only thing I'm using from the original Dell is the chip and board.  I'm going to see how the board runs with the new upgrades and then decide whether to invest in a new board.  I'll probably just use the board and wait until late 2011/2012 for the new chipset / designs to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> Just letting folks know since all the replies have been focusing on the board and case..



Get a cheap 2500K/P67 then upgrade to Ivy Bridge in 9 months


----------



## Christianjock07 (Jul 23, 2011)

7/22/11 Update:

I7 920
ASUS Sabertooth X58 
Thermaltake Blackwidow 850w modular
Antec 900 v2 (took the 300 back as the 900 was on sale for 69.99)
G.SKILL PI Series 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Cas 7 1.5v


GPU: GTX 480 Reference version.  This is where I'm a bit concerned.  I may have jumped on this too quickly before realizing the power consumption and heat.  But picked it up for 200$.  

So this is everything I've purchased, I'm going to hold onto the 920 and eventually will move the 920 and board into a HTCP setup early next year.


Thoughts on the GTX 480 issue?  I've read it ranks up there with some of the best performing cards, but should I opt for a different card and deal out the 480?


Curious.

Chris


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 23, 2011)

My thoughts, eventually pickup an aftermarket cooler for it. VF3000F or AC Accelero Xtreme Plus perhaps?


----------



## Syuzeren (Jul 26, 2011)

480's are always very hot (compared to others). The 850 PSU won't even be able to handle 2 480's and the heat will ofcourse be far worse with 2 of them.


----------

